# Ocean Point or Oceana palms



## alexb (Feb 2, 2014)

What are the differences between these resorts and which is best for 3
adults in december


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 2, 2014)

alexb said:


> What are the differences between these resorts and which is best for 3 adults in december



Oceana Palms is by far the best choice for 3 adults.  Oceana Palms is all dedicated 2BRs, while Ocean Pointe is all or mostly lockoffs.  The only advantages of Ocean Pointe are if you have kids with you or if you need a 3BR.  Oceana Palms is far more upscale and more elegant.  And the balconies are some of the largest and best in all of the Marriott system.  Also, all units have a good view of the ocean, while at Ocean Pointe most units do not, especially for exchangers.  They are only maybe a mile apart from each other, so location is pretty much the same (although we like the Oceana Palms location a little better).  All Oceana Palms units are on high floors, because there are several levels of parking garage on floors below the villas.  We love Oceana Palms and we never want to go back to Ocean Pointe.


----------



## mwwich (Feb 3, 2014)

Both resorts are great but Palms is newer and more contemporary.  The one item we like is that Ocean Pointe pools are better blocked from the wind than at OP.  This matters (to us) if the weather is on the cooler side.  However, the views from OP are hard to beat.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 3, 2014)

We own at Ocean Pointe. I tend to agree that, for adults only, Oceana Palms would be the better choice. But I guess it depends on your wants and needs. In December, the family traffic is way down.

Ocean Pointe is a grouping of 5 low rise buildings that at best are 7 stories tall. Oceana Palms are two buildings that are a little more high rise. The lowest floor for occupancy is the 6th floor.

Ocean Pointe has a more laid out, well landscaped resort feel. Oceana Palms is on a rather small footprint. 

Both share the same beach.


----------



## 6scoops (Feb 3, 2014)

*Oceana Palms Hands Down*

Full disclosure, I've never stayed at Ocean Pointe, but I have stayed at Oceana Palms 3 times.

The small footprint is a advantage.  I love being able to go down a speedy elevator, pass by the very friendly staff in the lobby, through the two beautifully done pools, maybe grab a drink at the bar, and have my toes in the sand in mere minutes!

I do enjoy it with my entire family, including the kids.  A group of adults would be very happy there as well.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2014)

FWIW, both resorts have you just steps from the beach.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've stayed at both and I own at Ocean Pointe. I like the Pointe because of it's beautiful grounds. Palms has better rooms and views if you are trading in. Both have great staff. The food at the owners meetings at the Palms is great and they pour better wine but that's really getting into the weeds a bit.

If you've never been to either I'd pick the Palms because of the view. It's great from all rooms. The pointe could give you a really poor view even if you get OF.


----------



## answeeney (Feb 4, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> I've stayed at both and I own at Ocean Pointe. I like the Pointe because of it's beautiful grounds. Palms has better rooms and views if you are trading in. Both have great staff. The food at the owners meetings at the Palms is great and they pour better wine but that's really getting  into the weeds a bit.
> 
> If you've never been to either I'd pick the Palms because of the view. It's great from all rooms. The pointe could give you a really poor view even if you get OF.



I totally agree with you. My wife and I tend to stay at Ocean Pointe but only if we can get an OF view because otherwise, if swapping in, you risk a view of the car park.

Oceana Palms has huge balconies and great views (but not sure about the second tower - never visited) and it is a newer complex. However, the grounds at Ocean Pointe are much better (I really think this is indisputable). The location of both is pretty much the same in that they are about a five minute walk from each other but, if anything, I was puzzled by someone claiming the advantage there was with Oceana Palms as that is on the main road whereas Ocean Pointe is within Singer Island so is surrounded by a nice residential district and is a two minute walk from sailfish mariner. I really don't understand that view.

In answer to the OP's question though, it really is a matter of opinion. You need to go to Palm Beach Shore twice then.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2014)

We have been to both, Ocean Pointe many times and Oceana Palms once. Going back to Ocean Pointe this September.

They both have their pluses and minuses. As other said, as an exchanger you are guaranteed a better view at Oceana Palms. Every unit can see the ocean. At Ocean Pointe low level OF rooms may have little to no view and OS rooms can be pretty good to downright drab if you are at the back of a building on a low floor. Though even exchanging in we have always fared pretty well at Ocean Pointe with higher floor units.

We do like the beach at Oceana Palms better, the free beach chairs the resort provides are a plus. The pools are not as big, but we never had any issue finding chairs around the pool. Though we always travel in shoulder season.

As for location, Ocean Pointe is a little better if you like walking. You can walk through the neighborhood across the street. Walk over to Sailfish Marina or up to Ocean Mall with little traffic worries. As for Oceana Palms, I don't know if there is a sidewalk in front along A1A, but it is a busier street. Though this does make it easier to get out of when going out to eat or leaving the resort.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Feb 4, 2014)

A large road improvement project along a1a that includes a new sidewalk was recently completed.  Last time I visited last summer you could walk down south from Oceana to palm beach shores and in turn to all places one can walk from ocean pointe.  It may be a short hike, but not bad.  We walked to sailfish marina in about 15 min.  The sidewalk continues up north along a1a but I,m not sure how far north it extends.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 4, 2014)

mjkkb2 said:


> A large road improvement project along a1a that includes a new sidewalk was recently completed.  Last time I visited last summer you could walk down south from Oceana to palm beach shores and in turn to all places one can walk from ocean pointe.  It may be a short hike, but not bad.  We walked to sailfish marina in about 15 min.  The sidewalk continues up north along a1a but I,m not sure how far north it extends.





Actually that sidewalk now runs all the way up and into Palm Beach Gardens.

It's a nice walk, however it is a very long walk!





.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 4, 2014)

answeeney said:


> I was puzzled by someone claiming the advantage there was with Oceana Palms as that is on the main road whereas Ocean Pointe is within Singer Island so is surrounded by a nice residential district and is a two minute walk from sailfish mariner. *I really don't understand that view.*



It is simple.  Both are on Singer Island.  Oceana Palms is on the main drag and is closer to the grocery store, PGA Blvd, and many of the restaurants we would go to for dinner.  That is an advantage.  When we stayed at Ocean Pointe we were constantly driving past or near to Oceana Palms.  When we stayed at Oceana Palms we never got close to Ocean Pointe.  If you want to walk through residential neighborhoods I guess Ocean Pointe might be a better location.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't help but think how much this thread reminds me of the Yankees/Red Sox rivalry. Obviously anyone with a lick of common sense knows the Yankees are the better team but there are some misguided folks who cheer for the Sox. There are things to like about both places/teams but the overwhelming consensus is Ocean Pointe/Yankees are much better than Oceana Palms/Red Sox.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 5, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> I can't help but think how much this thread reminds me of the Yankees/Red Sox rivalry. Obviously anyone with a lick of common sense knows the Yankees are the better team but there are some misguided folks who cheer for the Sox. There are things to like about both places/teams but the overwhelming consensus is Ocean Pointe/Yankees are much better than Oceana Palms/Red Sox.



Jim fell and hit his head again.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2014)

Gggggrrrrrrr!!!!!

_{ETA}_  Jimf, see what happened?  Now I've had to file a report and all the TUG world will see that you've dissed the Sox.  Bad bad Jim.


----------



## Fairwinds (Feb 5, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> Jim fell and hit his head again.



Or brain freeze from to many bushwackers consumed to quickly


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 5, 2014)

Geez, there are three Sox fans. I thought there were only two. To redeem myself and prevent any further negative comments by the Mod I spoke to a guy from St Louis at the beach who owns a Lahini (sp?) in Hawaii and 2500 trust points. He never heard of TUG and I think he's going to sign up.


----------



## Superchief (Feb 5, 2014)

*Slight Edge to Oceana Palms*

We own weeks at both resorts (O Pt Silver, O Pm Gold) and enjoy each for different reasons. We typically stay in late Oct or early Nov. Our long-term plan is to stay 3-4 weeks in a row on Singer Island if I can ever afford to retire.
However, with my current limited time off, we tend to use our Oceana Palms week over Ocean Pointe for the following reasons:

-We typically are traveling with other adults, and Oceana Palms is closer to the stores and restaurants we usally visit in the area (PGA North).
-We own Ocean View at both resorts, therefore Oceana Palms has a significantly better view (both of ocean and Intercoastal). We can watch the sunrise and sunset from our large balcony. We can also see the cruise ship leave every other evening.
-Our adult daughters like sitting on the beach, and Oceana Palms has free lounge chairs and usually a wider beach.
-Most of our walking is on the beach, and you can go either direction from Oceana Palms
-The size is just right: not too big, not too small. I actually believe its fitness center is better equipped than Ocean Pointe.
-Staff is outstanding and the GM is readily accessible. Great happy hour drink prices.
-I receive more DC points for Ocean Pointe than Oceana Palms, despite higher MF fees at O Pm. Therefore, I get a better value using my Oceana Palms week.
-It is generally a much quieter resort (in a good way).

I am a Reds fan and hate both the Yankees and Red Sox (only because they have the money to use the rest of the league as farm system).


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2014)

jimf41 said:


> Geez, there are three Sox fans. I thought there were only two. To redeem myself and prevent any further negative comments by the Mod I spoke to a guy from St Louis at the beach who owns a Lahini (sp?) in Hawaii and 2500 trust points. He never heard of TUG and I think he's going to sign up.



Is that supposed to serve as redemption?!  I don't think so.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2014)

We have only stayed at Ocean Pointe and we loved this resort pools and grounds. We had an ocean front villa. The Palms is newer and will appeal to a newer and maybe a more mature exchanger. That is my opinion only.  Both resorst are outstanding.


----------



## jerseyfinn (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll offer my two cents as an owner at both resorts. I see that the OP is from the UK, so with that in mind, I would probably lean towards suggesting *Oceana Palms* simply because of the uniqueness of the hi-rise view you will have ( no lower than the 10th floor. *Every* unit here has great views and the balconies here are expansive as opposed to Ocean Pointe). And yes, the apartments Oceana Palms would have a much more luxuriant feel and finish to them. So the OP could make a good argument for Oceana Palms on the basis of these two metrics.

That said, Oceana Palms does have some many negative aspects .  The resort is on a very narrow parcel of land and the pool deck is tight. Although there are lots of lounge chairs, the hi-rise footprint also creates areas of shadows which on a cool or windy December day can diminish the pool experience as not all chairs are created equal in terms of sunshine.  There also exist "wind tunnel" issues with the tall buildings which can on occasion take away from the pool deck and bar experience. Ocean Pointe has an expansive campus with  3 pools on the main campus ( a 4th at the Kingfish building ). The atmosphere is more kickback and folks can find their spot between kiddie hot spots and adult/couples alcoves and sun vs. shade. Less wind issues here provided the winds are not coming from the NE-E.

Both resorts are with in one mile of each other and both enjoy the same fabulous beach. Oceana Palms has free beach strap chairs ( self service and self return ) or a concession beach service with chairs/cabanas/umbrellas for rent -- Ocean Pointe has only the rental concession chairs etc. but is close to the inlet if you are a boat watcher.

The bar/grill at Oceana Palms is mostly a day time venue. In the evenings the bar is mostly an empty no-fly zone with a smattering of guests. Ocean Pointe's bar/grill is hands down the livelier place day and night ( the exception would be bad weather ). Drinks can be expensive at either resort bar, but both resorts offer happy hours, mostly during  day and in the late afternoon.

The Marriott Singer Island  Resort is 200 yards up the beach from Oceana Palms and offers fine dining ( another way of saying expensive  ) You can eat at the Singer Island resort and put the bill on your resort tab for either Oceana Palms or Ocean Pointe -- not a bad idea if you do a preview and can wrangle a big gift certificate from the sales people whilst avoiding the points program like the plague . The Ocean Mall is almost exactly easy-walking equidistant from both Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe. Two bar/restaurant choices here at *Johnny Longboats* or *Two Drunken Goats*.  The restaurants are owned by the same man, but offer distinctly different beach menus. We ourselves prefer the bar and the menu at Goats ( then again I am an old goat so it's a match made in heaven.  ).

So basically, either way you can't go wrong with either resort, especially if you eat local at the mall ( and you can drink cheaper at the bars ). If it's the views you desire, I suggest Oceana Palms. If you want to mingle with the people, Ocean Pointe is hands-down a more convivial resort. In any case, enjoy your visit.

Barry


----------



## mjkkb2 (Feb 6, 2014)

jerseyfinn said:


> I'll offer my two cents as an owner at both resorts. I see that the OP is from the UK, so with that in mind, I would probably lean towards suggesting *Oceana Palms* simply because of the uniqueness of the hi-rise view you will have ( no lower than the 10th floor. *Every* unit here has great views and the balconies here are expansive as opposed to Ocean Pointe). And yes, the apartments Oceana Palms would have a much more luxuriant feel and finish to them. So the OP could make a good argument for Oceana Palms on the basis of these two metrics.
> 
> That said, Oceana Palms does have some many negative aspects .  The resort is on a very narrow parcel of land and the pool deck is tight. Although there are lots of lounge chairs, the hi-rise footprint also creates areas of shadows which on a cool or windy December day can diminish the pool experience as not all chairs are created equal in terms of sunshine.  There also exist "wind tunnel" issues with the tall buildings which can on occasion take away from the pool deck and bar experience. Ocean Pointe has an expansive campus with  3 pools on the main campus ( a 4th at the Kingfish building ). The atmosphere is more kickback and folks can find their spot between kiddie hot spots and adult/couples alcoves and sun vs. shade. Less wind issues here provided the winds are not coming from the NE-E.
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------



## Superchief (Feb 6, 2014)

jerseyfinn said:


> The resort is on a very narrow parcel of land and the pool deck is tight. Although there are lots of lounge chairs, the hi-rise footprint also creates areas of shadows which on a cool or windy December day can diminish the pool experience as not all chairs are created equal in terms of sunshine.



That is a very good point. The pool area at Oceana Palms has good sun exposure during midday, but many areas become shady in the afternoon. In December, the sun exposure would likely be limited for at least half of the lounge chairs by the pool. This isn't usually an issue for us in early November, since we sit by the pool in the morning and head to the beach at about 2-3pm. 
Ocean Pointe has less sun obstruction from the buildings and trees. 

There may be more children at Ocean Pointe, but this shouldn't be a major issue unless you are there during the Christmas vacation time frame.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Feb 6, 2014)

Superchief said:


> That is a very good point. The pool area at Oceana Palms has good sun exposure during midday, but many areas become shady in the afternoon. In December, the sun exposure would likely be limited for at least half of the lounge chairs by the pool. This isn't usually an issue for us in early November, since we sit by the pool in the morning and head to the beach at about 2-3pm.
> Ocean Pointe has less sun obstruction from the buildings and trees.
> 
> There may be more children at Ocean Pointe, but this shouldn't be a major issue unless you are there during the Christmas vacation time frame.



Here are some good mobile apps than are great planning tools for sun seekers.

1. http://www.ozpda.com/sunseeker_iphone.php
2. http://www.suncalc.net/
3. http://es.appbrain.com/app/org.andamobile.ashadow 

FT


----------



## bazzap (Feb 7, 2014)

Great suggestions FT.
I never knew these existed and they are very useful for all sorts of reasons, especially ozpda - many thanks


----------



## Karenann (Feb 23, 2014)

*Oceania Pointe at Christmas*

My family is headed to Oceania Pointe during Christmas week this year. We have never been away from home at Christmas, but our children are all adults now (27,23,21,and 19) and we have talked about vacationing at the holidays for years. Has anyone been to Oceania Pointe over Christmas?  I am interested in how your experience was and what the weather was like in late December. We are looking for a relaxing, family time together.  Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## walumb01 (Feb 26, 2014)

*Building/Room Suggestions for Ocean Pointe*

We will be staying in a 2 bdrm unit at the end of April.  We are Marriott Desert Springs owners trading in.  We would like the best view but don't know what to try for......   I know they have a pecking order as to owners vs exchangers but as marriott owners we will hopefully rank a little higher on the food chain.  Any guidance would be appreciated.  We have invited another couple to join us so I am hoping we don't get stuck with a bummer view.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2014)

walumb01 said:


> We will be staying in a 2 bdrm unit at the end of April.  We are Marriott Desert Springs owners trading in.  We would like the best view but don't know what to try for......   I know they have a pecking order as to owners vs exchangers but as marriott owners we will hopefully rank a little higher on the food chain.  Any guidance would be appreciated.  We have invited another couple to join us so I am hoping we don't get stuck with a bummer view.



Are you booked in on DC points or an II exchange? If it is an II exchange, what is the Marriott II Unit Code? If a DC points reservation, what view did you book?

The view you booked makes a big difference in what your villa request would be.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 26, 2014)

walumb01 said:


> We will be staying in a 2 bdrm unit at the end of April.  We are Marriott Desert Springs owners trading in.  We would like the best view but don't know what to try for......   I know they have a pecking order as to owners vs exchangers but as marriott owners we will hopefully rank a little higher on the food chain.  Any guidance would be appreciated.  We have invited another couple to join us so I am hoping we don't get stuck with a bummer view.




Ocean Pointe pretty much follows a hiarchy for assignments. 

1. Mult week owners on their own time

2. Single week owners staying on their time. 

3 renters who have rented a specific view and/or high/low floor. 

4. MVCI mult week owners wpexchanging in

5. MVCI single week owners exchanging in

6. All other exchangers. 

It depends on what time of year you're exchanging into the resort. During the very highest season weeks, the resort still has a lot of owners staying on their time. During the spring and summer the mix is heavier with exchangers.

I have seen owners with high demand weeks complaining they didn't get the very best unit views. When there's a lot of owners staying on their time, it happens. We're mult week owners who exchanged in Canyon Villas in Feb of last year, we had one of the worst unit locations imaginable but, we were there during high season and I'd imagine when a lot of owners are staying in their time. It happens. 

As to unit preference it just depends in what you like. High floor at Ocean Point is generally preferable for a better view. Kingfish is separated and more secluded/self contained. Most don't like Kingfish but we're ocean front owners and prefer it. Sailfish and Dolphin are closer to the family activities, the tiki bar and noisier. Cobia and Pompano are at the end and a little more secluded while still in the main complex. Sailfish and Pompano are closest to the grills. The fitness center is located in Pompano. South facing units in Pompano face a lovely old pink condo complex. North side units are in the shade, south side units get the sun. Kingfish has it's own pool, hot tub, grills, bar and fitness center. 

We have lots of pictures of the resort through the years on our Smugmug page. The address is in my signature below.


----------

